# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Ciroza e mëlçisë, nga shkaktohet dhe si kurohet?

## DI_ANA

Shkruar nga Elberta Spaho    


Mëlçia, duke vepruar si fabrika me e madhe kimike e organizmit tonë, ka shumë funksione, të cilat përfshijnë prodhimin e faktorëve të gjakut, proteinave, tëmthit dhe të më shumë se 100 enzimave të ndryshme. Po ashtu ndikon në metabolizmin e kolesterolit, depozitimin e glikogjenit si burim energjie, mbajtjen normale të përqendrimit të sheqerit në gjak. Por dhe në rregullimin e hormoneve të ndryshme dhe detoksifikimin e medikamenteve dhe helmeve, duke përfshirë alkoolin. Alkooli konsiderohet armiku kryesor i mëlçisë.
Ndikimi
Alkooli dëmton shumë organe, por në mënyrë të veçantë dëmton sistemin nervor qendror dhe mëlçinë. Alkooli metabolizohet në mëlçi dhe sasia e tepërt e tij çon në sëmundje akute dhe kronike të mëlçisë. Abuzimi me alkoolin çon në tre patologji të sëmundjeve të mëlçisë, të cilat në klinikën praktike mund të shfaqen së bashku në të njëjtën kohë, në të njëjtin pacient.
Patologjia e parë është steatoza (dhjamosja e mëlçisë), e cila çon në akumulimin e yndyrës në qelizat e mëlçisë. Kjo gjendje është e rikthyeshme në qoftë se pacienti ndërpret alkoolin. Megjithatë, dhjamosja e mëlçisë mund të çojë në steatohepatit, që është dhjamosje e mëlçisë e shoqëruar me inflamacion. Kjo gjendje mund të çojë në dëmtime të mëlçisë dhe cirrozë.
Patologji tjetër që mund të shfaqet është hepatiti. Alkooli mund të shkaktojë hepatit akut, ose kronik. Hepatiti alkoolik mund të ndryshojë nga një formë e butë e hepatitit me teste anomale laboratorike, në një formë të ashpër më ndërlikime, si ikter (zverdhje e lëkurës shkaktuar nga mbajtja e bilirubinës), me encefalopati hepatike (disfunksion neurologjik shkaktuar nga pamjaftueshmëria e mëlçisë), ascit (grumbullimi i ujit në bark), hemorragji nga variçet e ezofagut. Patologji tjetër që shfaqet është cirroza, që karakterizohet anatomikisht nga përhapja në mëlçi e nodujve të rigjenerimit të kombinuar me fibrozë. Këto dëmtime përfshijnë të gjithë mëlçinë dhe shkaktojnë çrregullim të madh të qarkullimit intrahepatik të gjakut. Mëlçia cirrotike ka një sipërfaqe të nodozuar dhe konsistencë të fortë e margo të mprehtë. Madhësia e mëlçisë ndryshon nga një i sëmurë te tjetri. Kjo do të thotë që një mëlçi cirrotike mund të jetë e zmadhuar, (hipertrofike), ose e zvogëluar (atrofike). Ekziston edhe forma mikse, ku atrofia e një lobi të mëlçisë kombinohet me hipertrofinë e një lobi tjetër. Në varësi nga noduset që formohen, cirroza klasifikohet në mikro dhe makronodulare.
Dëmtimi
Abuzimi me alkoolin bëhet shkak për shfaqjen e problemeve serioze me mëlçinë. Nga statistikat botërore rezulton se 80 % e personave që konsumojnë alkool zhvillojnë steatozë (dhjamosje e mëlçisë), 10-35% zhvillojnë hepatit alkoolik dhe 10% zhvillojnë cirrozë alkoolike. Nga statistikat është parë se nga 26000 njerëz që vdesin çdo vit nga cirroza të paktën 40% e tyre kanë histori të abuzimit me alkoolin. Pasojë e përdorimit pa kriter të alkoolit është dhjamosja e mëlçisë si pasojë e depozitimit të yndyrave në qelizën e mëlçisë dhe cirroza alkoolike që përfaqëson një dëmtim terminal të mëlçisë. Steatoza e mëlçisë, ose dhjamosja e mëlçisë, përveç alkoolit, shkaktohet dhe nga faktorë të tjerë siç janë: dieta e pasur me yndyra, mbipesha, diabeti i sheqerit apo dhe përdorimi i estrogjenëve dhe i kortizonikëve.

Pacienti i prekur prej cirrozës nga alkooli

1.     Dobësi dhe lodhje
2.    Humbje të oreksit
3.    Humbje të peshës
4.    Humbje të masës muskulare dhe krampe (ngërç) muskulare
5.    Ikter ose zverdhje të syve dhe të lëkurës
6.    Ënjtje të këmbëve
7.    Ascit ose fryrje e barkut nga grumbullimi i ujit në të
8.    Të përziera dhe të vjella
9.    Humbje të qimeve të trupit dhe të aftësisë seksuale
10.    Tek burrat rritje të qimeve në fytyrë, zë të thellë
11.    Çrregullime menstruale tek gratë

.............

Çfarë është sëmundja alkoolike e mëlçisë?

Ashtu si dëmtimi i mëlçisë nga viruset e hepatitit, edhe përdorimi pa kriter i alkoolit është një sëmundje e shpeshtë dhe me pasoja serioze shëndetësore e këtij organi. Sëmundja alkoolike e mëlçisë është pasojë e veprimit të drejtpërdrejtë të alkoolit mbi qelizën e mëlçisë. Kështu që alkooli konsiderohet një faktor i vërtetë rreziku për çdo konsumator të rregullt të tij. Femrat dëmtohen nga alkooli shumë më shpejt dhe më rëndë se meshkujt. Ndoshta kjo lidhet me veçoritë hormonale të tyre. Në shfaqjen e sëmundjes ndikon edhe predispozicioni gjenetik.

.............

Faktorët që ndikojnë në shfaqjen e kësaj sëmundjeje

Siç dihet tashmë, konsumimi pa kriter i alkoolit është një nga faktorët kryesorë të shfaqjes së kësaj sëmundjeje. Kështu, sasia e alkoolit të përdorur përllogaritet në përmbajtjen e etanolit në pijen që përdoret. Përdorimi i 20-40 gr etanol në ditë është sasi që konsiderohet e rrezikshme për mëlçinë. Kujtojmë që 1 teke raki përmban 18 gr metanol apo 1 gotë verë 12 % përmban 11.7 gr etanol. Faktor tjetër rreziku është kohëzgjatja e përdorimit të alkoolit. Konsumatorët sistematikë që kanë përdorur për 10 vjet radhazi 150 gr metanol në ditë janë më të rrezikuar nga cirroza e mëlçisë. Ndër faktorët e riskut konsiderohet edhe mosha. Sa më e vogël të jetë mosha e konsumatorit të alkoolit, aq më të rënda janë dëmtimet e mëlçisë. Por numërohen edhe seksi dhe predispozicioni gjenetik.

.............

Shenjat më të dukshme të sëmundjes

Në pjesën më të madhe të rasteve, sëmundja zhvillohet pa shenja klinike dhe zbulohet rastësisht nga një ekzaminim ekografik të bërë për arsye të ndryshme. Në disa raste të sëmurët ankohen për dobësi trupore, këputje gjunjësh, apo çrregullime të tretjes, të cilat shkaktohen si pasojë e dëmtimit të njëkohshëm të stomakut, duodenit, pankreasit nga përdorimi i alkoolit. Në rast se dëmtimi alkoolik gërshetohet edhe me dëmtimet e mëlçisë nga viruset e hepatitit, shenjat klinike janë shumë: turbullimet e tretjes, dhimbje barku në kuadratin e sipërm të djathtë, lodhje e shpejtë fizike e mendore, ulje oreksi rënie në peshë deri në temperaturë 37.5-37.8 gradë. Identifikimi i sëmundjes bëhet në dy mënyra: ekzaminimin ekografik dhe në analizën e gjakut konstatohet rritje e transaminazave.

............. 

Si mund të mjekohet sëmundja?

Kushti vendimtar për të pasur një mjekim të efektshëm është ndërprerja kategorike e përdorimit të mëtejshëm të alkoolit. Është kaq i rëndësishëm ky moment, aq sa dhe ndikimi pozitiv i barnave në ato raste kur i sëmuri vazhdon të konsumojë alkool, qoftë edhe në sasi të vogël, është i paefektshëm. Një dietë e ekuilibruar me të gjithë përbërësit fiziologjikë, duke mënjanuar rastet e tepërta të yndyrave dhe sheqernave, e pasur me vitamina dhe kripëra minerale, do të ishte ideale për të patuar një mëlçi të shëndetshme. Dieta mesdhetare që bazohet në fruta-perimet e freskëta, vaji i ullirit, vera dhe drithërat, është aleatja më e mirë e shëndetit të gojës së njeriut.

Tirana Observer

----------



----------


## DI_ANA

Kanceri në mëlçi (Liver Cancer)
Nuk ka një arsye të caktuar se përse shfaqet sëmundja e mëlçisë, por ajo që rekomandohet për të gjithë njerëzit është “bashkëjetesa” në një ambient në pastër, përdorimi i ushqimeve të shëndetshme, konsumimi i verës si dhe mospërdorimi i pijeve alkoolike. Nga ana tjetër, sipas specialistëve moshat e mesme janë tepër të prirur për t’u sëmurë nga sëmundjet e mëlçive në rast se ata kanë jetuar ose përdorur për shumë kohë duhanin. Reth 15 për qind e viktimave të kancerit të mëlçisë janë mes atyre që nuk pinë duhan dhe mes këtij grupi, gratë kanë 2 deri 3 herë më shumë gjasa sesa burrat që të preken nga kjo sëmundje. Mjekët nuk e dinë përse ndodh kjo; ose ndoshta është ndikimi i përbashkët e të gjithë faktorëve si hormonet, qëndrimi pranë atyre që pinë duhan, dieta dhe ajri i ndotur. Shenja të tilla plogështia, marrja e frymës dhe kolla kronike shpesh diagnostikohen gabim si simptoma të astmës. Sipas mjekëve më shumë gra vdesin nga kanceri në mëlçi sesa nga kanceri në gji, në vezore dhe në uter, por megjithatë fondet për kërkime mjekësore në fushën e kancerit të gjirit janë 10 herë më të mëdha se sa për kancerin e mëlçisë. Gjithashtu përdorimi i ushqimeve të shëndetshme, mes të cilave nuk duhet të mungojë mishi dhe vera, është aleati më i mirë për ta mbajtur sa më larg sëmundjen. Duket e çuditshme por edhe ndotja e ambientit, është një ndër faktorët kryesorë që ndikon në përhapjen e sëmundjes së mëlçisë. Madje në pjesën më të madhe të rasteve, ndotja e ambientit, jo vetëm në qytete por edhe në dhomën ku personi jeton, është faza fillestare e shfaqjes së sëmundjes, zhvillimit dhe evoluimit të saj. Sipas specialistëve grimcat me përmasa më të vogla se 10mikron janë më të dëmshme për shëndetin sepse ato kanë më shumë mundësi për të hyrë në pjesët e poshtme të mëlçisë. Grimcat e ngurta kontribuojnë në mënyrë të dukshme në pakësimin e shikimit. Deficiencat më të theksuara mund të sjellin humbje në peshë, lodhje, deficit imunitar, gjë që demonstrohet nga infeksione të përsëritura virale dhe bakteriale

Simptomat
- Humbje në peshë e pashpjegueshme
- Humbje oreksi
- Dhimbje në pjesën e sipërme të barkut
- Zverdhje të lëkurës dhe syve
- Zmadhim i mëlçisë
- Hipoglicemi

Blerina Kaca, Elberta Spaho

----------

